# Two Tone Greenie



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 25, 2016)

... yet another unidentified bike from the teens!  I owned this one probably 15 years ago, traded it off, and now it's back in my hands.  I think I may faux-finish a front fender for it, then buildup a new wheelset to make this a rider!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 30, 2016)

Neat!!!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 30, 2016)

Man, you really scored some sweet machines recently. Thanks for sharing. 
The color scheme is real cool


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 30, 2016)

I really like the paint. Nice.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2016)

Dave it might be a Excelsior Mich.City Ind.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I'll check into that... you may be right!


----------

